# Anyone Using Air Bags



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Just curious what everyone thought about Air Bags. Worth it or not?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I use them on every TV and i love them!! I get an onboard air compressor and like the ability to adjust on the fly for changing road conditions!!

I think they are worth it.


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

I have them on an 05 Ford Excursion 6.0L PSD. I did not install an on-board compressor and wish I did. I have to inflate to my preferred psi prior to leaving on a trip, and then if I want to adjust I have to find a gas station with air. It can be a bit of a pain to find a compressed air source while on the road. I recommend installing the on-board air compressor if you have the funds.

They work great for towing. I use an Equalizer hitch. I had to determine the psi for the air bags, then set my equalizer up for that specific psi. Even though you have the bags, all components of your set up still need to be dialed into the right combination. Air bag psi must be considered.

Good luck.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We have them on our Sequoia and love them.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

In-laws use them on their Excursion and love them.

-CC


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Do you know what brand airbag they are using on their Excursion?

Reverie


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Reverie said:


> Do you know what brand airbag they are using on their Excursion?
> 
> Reverie


I know my friend uses firestone in his Excursion.

I used Air lift Wireless system in my Burb with Firestone Bags.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Put a set in the back of my Dodge 3500. The factory overload springs were way too bouncy going down the road. The airbags have smoothed out the ride, and allow me raise the bed back level with only about 20 psi (unloaded) in them.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Do you know what brand airbag they are using on their Excursion?
> 
> Reverie


They use Firestone Ride-Rite's

-CC


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I have never heard anyone complain about any particular brand. I think it really comes down to which is cheapest at the time. Pretty sure all manufacturers have models for almost any truck or suv since all it takes is a different mounting bracket. I have PacBrake in mine since I won them in a contest. Can't get any cheaper than that. Absolutely no complaints.

They ended up getting their moneys worth since I went with their exhaust brake as well.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

We just air bags installed last week...and love them!! We installed Firestone Air bags with no on board compressor. We fill up our air bags at home with our home compressor. We didn't want to spend the additional money to install onboard compressor, there are other options other than an onboard compressor, some use a 12v small compressor, my husband wants to purchase a small tank in case we want to make any adjustments while on a trip.

We ordered them online and had them installed at a local shop, we had to have one of our exhaust pipes re-positioned though. Keep that in mind if you have installed an after market exhaust..

Goodluck!
Julie


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

All the brands are fine. I have 250k miles on a set of Air Lift brand.

Firestone has a great system that ties in easiilly if you go the on board compressor route.

I built a custom set up with a electric dump valve, relay, Viar compressor and its tee'd to allow hooking an air line for airing tires.

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> All the brands are fine. I have 250k miles on a set of Air Lift brand.
> 
> Firestone has a great system that ties in easiilly if you go the on board compressor route.
> 
> ...


That is what I am looking ot do. If I ma gonna have the compressor setup then I want it to run ALL the toys. Air makes a roadside repair much quicker and easier.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Im gonna put a 10 gallon tank in the bed here soon and have 2 Viar 350 compressors to fill it.

That way if I ever need to replace my front wheel bearings out here, I will be able to break the 36mm axle nuts lose. They are torqued to like 250. An air gun zips em right off.

Been some guys paying 1500 to get a new wheel bearing out here. In the worst case the bearing is 400 bucks. The shops are stickin em. I need to be prepared for this since sometime sooner or later I will lose one. Prolly sooner.

Carey


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Are air bags and air springs the same? I'm looking to upgrade my TT to a fiver within the next few months; and reading how everyone seems to like how much smoother the ride is with air bags installed.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

They are different. Springs are like your leaf springs adn air bags go between the axle and frame to assist.

I actually found a place that has a great price for the air bag and in cab controller set up. ourdealsrock.net. I found them on ebay and asked for a combined price. They quoted me like $328 shipped, but that was buying from their website, not ebay. I havent used them yet, but will look to them when I decide to buy.

Jim


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

See this is where my confusion sets in. When I googled air bags, I click on this: http://www.fsip.com/riderite/ and watched the installation video. It clearly says air springs and they are installed between the axle and frame??? Does the video show "springs" or "bags" being installed???


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The term "air bags" is the same as "air springs"

Both terms mean the same. Techically they are "air springs", but I guess you could say the slang term is "air bags"

Carey


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Southpaw said:


> See this is where my confusion sets in. When I googled air bags, I click on this: http://www.fsip.com/riderite/ and watched the installation video. It clearly says air springs and they are installed between the axle and frame??? Does the video show "springs" or "bags" being installed???


I'm glad you asked because I was just as confused. Am planning to install them on my Excursion as well. Good to hear that just about any brand will work. Just now have to find time to make it happen.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> See this is where my confusion sets in. When I googled air bags, I click on this: http://www.fsip.com/riderite/ and watched the installation video. It clearly says air springs and they are installed between the axle and frame??? Does the video show "springs" or "bags" being installed???


I'm glad you asked because I was just as confused. Am planning to install them on my Excursion as well. Good to hear that just about any brand will work. Just now have to find time to make it happen.
[/quote]

I

Just an FYI and/or opinion......I have heard of some getting or asking about the level ride sensors you can get (works with compressor to return to a level load)......I would suggest that is not want you want. if you are going the compressor route it is nice to be able to change your pressure up or down to some road conditions......i do not hink it is possible to adjust the self leveling systems. There are times you may want to stiffen or soften your ride to meet the road,in my experience....


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> See this is where my confusion sets in. When I googled air bags, I click on this: http://www.fsip.com/riderite/ and watched the installation video. It clearly says air springs and they are installed between the axle and frame??? Does the video show "springs" or "bags" being installed???


I'm glad you asked because I was just as confused. Am planning to install them on my Excursion as well. Good to hear that just about any brand will work. Just now have to find time to make it happen.
[/quote]

Please let me know if they are as easy to install as they appear online; and which ones you decided to get. Thank you.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

i purchased and installed a set of firestone bags, 2 years ago before driving from NY to florida.

wanted to stablize ride uses only abour 20lbs, made 2 fill valves one for each side.

carry a battery starter that has a small compressor.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

If you get them once you'll never go back, they are awesome, be sure to get the on board compressor as it makes it a lot easier to get the best out of your investment.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

twincam said:


> If you get them once you'll never go back, they are awesome, be sure to get the on board compressor as it makes it a lot easier to get the best out of your investment.










Exzachary what he said


----------



## Texas Scott (Feb 17, 2010)

Bought mine for the suburbanat Orielly's, work great, 1/4 the cost vs camping world including the installed on board air pump...took about 4 hours with a buddy.

sdl



dhdb said:


> Just curious what everyone thought about Air Bags. Worth it or not?


----------

